# Mites and Lice, how long to treat?



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I got a new trio almost two weeks ago, a new buck and a pair of does. I split the does up, and all three are currently housed individually for quarantine. The buck came in with some mites, the does didn't seem to have any but I treated all three first thing with ivermectin. Four days ago they each received a second treatment, a week after the first. The does seem all clear, and I can't find anything living on the buck either. However he has some white specks, what I assume are eggs, clinging to his fur. He was like this when he came in, and they are still there after two ivermectin treatments, unchanged.

Should I keep treating him?

I'd hate to needlessly keep applying pesticides to the poor little guy if there is no need and the eggs while still present, are no longer viable.


----------

